# 3 forummers wanted 10:20 Sat 28th july Aldwickbury Park GC Hertfordshire



## rickg (Jul 24, 2012)

I've got a tee time booked for 10:20 at my place this Saturday....wife is in Spain at her sisters so got the whole day to myself....looking to play and then either grab a meal somewhere or even have a BBQ at my place after........:cheers:

Anyone interested?
Course is in decent nick at the moment having just hosted the Jamega Tour last week........

guest rates are Â£26 at the weekend.......


----------



## JustOne (Jul 24, 2012)

What are you doing the following day Rick?

I'm thinking if your missus is away and you stick some sausages on the BBQ then I could stay the night and we could play again the next morning (or at Murphs/Piemans) as it'll be worth the trip then... 100miles for me.


----------



## rickg (Jul 24, 2012)

JustOne said:



			What are you doing the following day Rick?

I'm thinking if your missus is away and you stick some sausages on the BBQ then I could stay the night and we could play again the next morning (or at Murphs/Piemans) as it'll be worth the trip then... 100miles for me.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, Sunday is a medal day in the morning, but I could play in the afternoon.....Murph is already playing Sat/Sun at his place.....welcome to stay overnight though if that suits.......


----------



## PieMan (Jul 24, 2012)

rickg said:



			Unfortunately, Sunday is a medal day in the morning, but I could play in the afternoon.....Murph is already playing Sat/Sun at his place.....welcome to stay overnight though if that suits.......
		
Click to expand...

Saturday is looking difficult for me unless we tee off around 7 in the morning as I have a family thing on in the afternoon. I can make Sunday morning, but not sure what is going on at my place over the weekend as I haven't been there for a couple of months due to the weather. Late Sunday afternoon / early evening I am going to the Olympic footie at Wem-ber-ley.


----------



## rickg (Jul 24, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Saturday is looking difficult for me unless we tee off around 7 in the morning as I have a family thing on in the afternoon. I can make Sunday morning, but not sure what is going on at my place over the weekend as I haven't been there for a couple of months due to the weather. Late Sunday afternoon / early evening I am going to the Olympic footie at Wem-ber-ley.
		
Click to expand...

cant get a 7 am tee time at my place Saturday, but I can travel so dont necessarily have to play at mine.....quite happy to play elswhere if it means getting a game with a few forummers.........my only restriction is I have to play Sunday morning in the medal at my gaff.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Let me double check timings for Saturday and I'll get back to you.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 25, 2012)

Unfortunately can't make Saturday - been told that my family thing starts at 1pm! Am available though 5.30 on Monday evening at my place if anyone fancies a knock!


----------



## rickg (Jul 25, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Unfortunately can't make Saturday - been told that my family thing starts at 1pm! Am available though 5.30 on Monday evening at my place if anyone fancies a knock!
		
Click to expand...

Think I can make Monday......

Might have to re-think Saturday if we cant get anyone.......

Other options include playing at someone elses gaff anytime Saturday or even at a neutral venue......quite flexible really.............


----------



## PieMan (Jul 25, 2012)

Am gutted couldn't make your place on Saturday - I have already blamed Mrs PieMan for arranging something for the afternoon!!

My place on Monday evening will only be Â£15 and is in pretty good nick at the moment. Or we can ask Mr Murph if he fancies Monday evening at West Herts..........!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 25, 2012)

I would do, but I am playing Hankley Common on Monday at 2, so 4 hours for that, a swift pint, and then 6 hours on the M25 getting home.

Another time?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 25, 2012)

Im interested, will chat to the Mrs tonight and see if there is anything else in my calendar. Maybe Stevie too though I am not sure how his leg is.

Get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2012)

would love to but a) leg not up to it and b) am not about Saturday

have fun whoever has a game


----------



## rickg (Jul 25, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Im interested, will chat to the Mrs tonight and see if there is anything else in my calendar. Maybe Stevie too though I am not sure how his leg is.

Get back to you tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Alex......that would be great!! Hope you can make it....played our place today ...looks good at the mo...........although had a double bogey on the last to card a 2 over H/C medal........


----------



## woosey (Jul 25, 2012)

Would love to but already have a game booked for 2pm  If it changes to earlier, i should be able to make it..


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 25, 2012)

would have loved to but a) your all too good and b) on contractual bloody overtime the next 5 saturdays grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

my golf has been severely messed about already this year what with the crap weather, work & gf wanting us time


----------



## rickg (Jul 25, 2012)

OK.......this is turning into a bit of a road trip!!!!!!! updated plans......

Sat 28th July: Aldwickbury Park, Herts 10:20 tee time Â£26...
  so far me, James and hopefully Alex75, need one other.

Sun 29th July: Aldwickbury Park, Herts 14:28 tee time Â£26....
  so far me & james...need 2 others

Monday 30th july: Dunston Hall, Norwich (deVere course) : am (tee time TBC) cost Â£0 (freebie)
  so far me, James and probably PieMan....need 1 other

Monday 30th July: Bushey Hall, Herts: 17:30 tee time Â£15
  so far, Pieman, James & me

If anyone needs a bed they can stay at mine as the wife's away in Spain.

Planning to hit St Albans one evening either Sat or Sun night (millions of pubs!!) and maybe have a BBQ one of the days...... ( could probably even sneak another round in Saturday late afternoon if anyone interested..............


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 25, 2012)

bloody hell Rick, sounds spot on, lucky so & so's :thup:


----------



## rickg (Jul 25, 2012)

If anyone just wants to socialise if they cant make the golf......if we aim to do the BBQ Sat afternoon, then consider it an open invite......then Sat night out in St Albans.......more the merrier...:cheers:


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd be interested on the Sunday afternoon. Been dying to have another crack at your course. As didn't do myself justice the last time!!


----------



## rickg (Jul 26, 2012)

Paperboy said:



			I'd be interested on the Sunday afternoon. Been dying to have another crack at your course. As didn't do myself justice the last time!!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Simon...........we're going to have some lunch around 13:30 if you want to join us before?


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 26, 2012)

Sounds like a plan mate, will try and get there around 13:00 to give myself plenty of time.


----------



## rickg (Jul 26, 2012)

Update:


Sat 28th July: Aldwickbury Park, Herts 10:20 tee time Â£26...
  so far me, James and hopefully Alex75, *need one more*

Sun 29th July: Aldwickbury Park, Herts 14:28 tee time Â£26....
  so far me, James & Paperboy...*need 1 more*

Monday 30th july: Venue & tee time TBC but will be a.m somewhere between Hatfield & Norwich    cost Â£0 (freebie)
  so far me, James and probably PieMan....*need 1 more*

Monday 30th July: Bushey Hall, Herts: 17:30 tee time Â£15
  so far, Pieman, James & me


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Rick, 

I am pretty sure that I am in, would I be able to invite a friend? Gime a call or PM me your number please.

Alex


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 26, 2012)

What course we playing, Park or Manor? need to do my homework playing with you and James!!


Edit: sorted, Manor is a 1000 yards so I am thinking thats not us....


----------



## rickg (Jul 26, 2012)

Update:


Sat 28th July: Aldwickbury Park, Herts 10:20 tee time Â£26...
  so far me, James and hopefully Alex75, *need one more*

Sun 29th July: Aldwickbury Park, Herts 14:28 tee time Â£26....
  so far me, James & Paperboy...*need 1 more*

Monday 30th july: Dunston Hall Norwich Tee off 07:08    cost Â£0 (freebie)
  so far me, James and probably PieMan....*need 1 more*

Monday 30th July: Bushey Hall, Herts: 17:30 tee time Â£15
  so far, Pieman, James & me


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2012)

Early start on Monday then.

You sure James will be awake? He doesn't normally get out of bed til after 12.00.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 26, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Early start on Monday then.

You sure James will be awake? He doesn't normally get out of bed til after 12.00.
		
Click to expand...

Teeing off in norwich at 7.08am we'll have to out of the house before 5am  Don't know if Pieman could manage that either!

I'm planning to wet the bed at about 4am..... (don't tell Rick!)

1 forumer required for the early round (7.08am) in Norwich
1 forumer required for the pm round (5.30pm) in Bushey


----------



## rickg (Jul 26, 2012)

Update:


Sat 28th July: Aldwickbury Park, Herts 10:20 tee time Â£26...
  so far me, James and hopefully Alex75, *need one more*

Sun 29th July: Aldwickbury Park, Herts 14:28 tee time Â£26....
 me, James,, Paperboy & our club captain........

Monday 30th july: Dunston Hall Norwich Tee off 07:08    cost Â£0 (freebie)
  so far me, James and probably PieMan....*need 1 more*

Monday 30th July: Bushey Hall, Herts: 17:30 tee time Â£15
  so far, Pieman, James & me


----------



## JustOne (Jul 26, 2012)

Isn't Alex1975 bringing a mate for Saturday morning?





			Edit: sorted, Manor is a 1000 yards so I am thinking thats not us....
		
Click to expand...

No,.... only Rick is playing that one :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Jul 26, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I'm planning to wet the bed at about 4am..... (don't tell Rick!)
		
Click to expand...

I'm planning to put him in the garage..........(don't tell James!)


----------



## rickg (Jul 26, 2012)

Update: flling up nicely


Sat 28th July: Aldwickbury Park, Herts 10:20 tee time Â£26...
  so far me, James and Alex75, *need one more*

Sun 29th July: Aldwickbury Park, Herts 14:28 tee time Â£26....
 me, James, Paperboy & our club captain........

Monday 30th july: Dunston Hall Norwich Tee off 07:08    cost Â£0 (freebie)........includes free use of pool/sauna/Jacuzzi etc after the golf...
  so far me, James and our club assistant pro *need 1 more*

Monday 30th July: Bushey Hall, Herts: 17:30 tee time Â£15
 Pieman, James, me and our assistant pro

As we are setting off early Mon a.m, we are now likely to do the BBQ/pi$$ up on Saturday afternoon/evening.........any forum members are welcome just to pop by for a drink and a chat..:cheers:.........


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought your club captain was a knob?


----------

